# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الكركديه الوصفة السحرية لكثير من العلل

## حبيبتي والمطر

الكركديه


تحتوى بتلات الكركديه على جلوكوسيدات بالإضافة إلى مواد ملونة وأملاح أكسالات الكاليسوم وفيتامين (ج). لذا فهي يمكن ان تكون الوصفة السحرية لكثير من العلل،  فهو مرطب ومنشط ومهضم ومنظف وملين ومفيد لأوجاع الصدر والربو ولضعف المعدة والتهاب المفاصل والروماتيزم والنقرس والمغص الكلوي وضد المشروبات القلوية.



الفوائد الطبية لمشروب الكركديه

أثبت البحث العلمى أن شراب الكركديه:
يخفض ضغط الدم المرتفع
يزيد من سرعة دوران الدم
ويقوى من ضربات القـلب
مرطب ومنشـــــط للهضم
يمنع الاحساس بالعطش
ويحد من نمو الأورام السرطانية
يساعد تخفيف آلام النقرس والروماتيزم
به من الاملاح ما قد يفيد الامعاء والجـــــسم
كذلك يحتوي على نسبة عالية من فيتامين سي
يساعد في علاج نزلات البرد وعلاج الكحة وارتفاع الحرارة
يساعد على ابادة ميكروب السل ومفيد لحالات السل الرئوي
مهدىء لتقلصــــات الرحم والمـــــعدة والامـــــــعاء ويزيل الألم
يحتوي على مواد مطهرة ويقتل الميكروبات مما يجعله مفيدا فى علاج الحميات وعدوى الميكروبات وأوبئة الكوليرا وخاصة لكثير من السلالات البكترية وبالاخص باسيلس واشرشيا وكولاي وغيرها بالاضافة الى بعض الطفيليات ولابادة الديدان الشريطية والاسطوانية





طريقة عمل مشروب الكركديه البارد أو الساخن:
يؤخذ مقدار كوب من ورق الكركديه وينقع في ماء مغلي 4 اكواب وسكر حسب الذوق
يترك بعدها من ساعة الى ساعتين
بعدها يشرب ساخن بعد غليه
ويقدم ساخنا ويصفى تماما مثل الشاي ، اما باردا فبعد تصفيته البعض يضيف له ماء الورد ويبرد في الثلاجه ويقدم بارد.

----------


## &روان&

ممممممم كتير حلوة فوائده بس انا ما بحبه 
يسلمو الك حبيبتي

----------


## محمد العزام

فوائد كثير مهمة

يسلموا مطر على ماقدمتي

----------


## (dodo)

معلومات مفيدة لازم نشربه سواء زاكي او مو زاكي

يسلموووووو عالمعلومات  " مطر "

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مشكورين جميعا" على مروركم 
بالفعل دودو الكركديه يمكن ما بفضله الكتير بس فيه فوائد صحية كتيرة لهيك لازم نشربه بين كل فترة والتانية

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً "حبيبتي والمطر" معلومات رائعة ومفيدة جداً ، عسى ينفعنا الله وينفع الجميع بها ، الله يجزيكِ الخير*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا حبيبتي والمطر على هذه المعلومات الحلوة  والقيمة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

شكرا" على مروركم الطيب 
هدوء عاصف و وردة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
فوائد رائعة 
مشكورة على المعلومات 

*

----------

